# My Nana's pot holder pattern



## skook knitter (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is my Nana's pot holder pattern. She taught it to me when I was 6 years old. First project I ever made!! 

ch 33
row 1: ch 1. Sc across
row 2: instead of turning your work, work oppisite side of ch. Sc across
round 1-?: working back loop of sc sts, sc around. Continue working back loops and sc in this manner until ends meet.
finishing: leave off enough yarn to sew ends together when you cut your yarn from project.
sew together. 
hope you enjoy making these as much as i do!!


----------



## Georgew (Nov 30, 2013)

Have made tons of these ,they make excellent hot pads to put under hot dishes. Make them with Sugar and Cream cotton or any comparable cotton yarn.


----------



## skook knitter (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgew said:


> Have made tons of these ,they make excellent hot pads to put under hot dishes. Make them with Sugar and Cream cotton or any comparable cotton yarn.


 :thumbup: That is exactly what i use. The sugar & cream. Size H-8 hook.thank you so much for your input!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The first time I saw this pattern, it was a 14" square pillow cover that a friend had sent to my step-mother. She hadn't a clue about how to close it over the pillow! I studied it before sewing it closed and began to make potholders immediately. I've since found it elsewhere online.
For _me_, the best potholders are made from crochet thread. I usually use Speed-Cro-Sheen (a #3 *thread*, _not_ yarn), but have also used multiple strands of thinner crochet threads.

Here are the links I've collected to other versions of it:

*"Magic Square" potholder*

Double-thick Diagonally Crocheted Potholder http://www.mielkesfarm.com/diagonal_hotpad.htm

http://www.adventuresofadiymom.com/2013/04/how-to-crochet-hotpad-super-easy-version.html

Crochet Geek's Magic Pot Holder Seed Stitch Crochet

video: 



text: http://www.crochetgeek.com/2008/08/blog-post_12.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-folded-potholder

Not through the back loop only: http://boringknitter.wordpress.com/free-patterns/crochet-potholder/

*ANY STITCH!:* Search Google for "tip of the mathberg" - cannot save the link on KP!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

i start many tote bags like this to use as the bottom to save seaming, then i switch to a tunisian or knit pattern and away i go round and rouond. This as a potholder is the first thing I teach my newbies to make. no slip stitching no way to 'go into the wrong stich at an end' no trapezoids instead of a square.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> i start many tote bags like this to use as the bottom to save seaming, then i switch to a tunisian or knit pattern and away i go round and round. This as a potholder is the first thing I teach my newbies to make. no slip stitching no way to 'go into the wrong stitch at an end' no trapezoids instead of a square.


What GREAT ideas!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is really pretty!!  :thumbup:


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The first time I saw this pattern, it was a 14" square pillow cover that a friend had sent to my step-mother. She hadn't a clue about how to close it over the pillow! I studied it before sewing it closed and began to make potholders immediately. I've since found it elsewhere online.
> For _me_, the best potholders are made from crochet thread. I usually use Speed-Cro-Sheen (a #3 *thread*, _not_ yarn), but have also used multiple strands of thinner crochet threads.
> 
> Here are the links I've collected to other versions of it:
> ...


Jessica-Jean, I sure hope our KP members check out your links. My favorite of those has always been the one from mielkesfarm but, seeing the others, they are also easy to follow. Those potholders are my choice for summertime crocheting outdoors. Easy, not hot to work on and beefs up my stash of ready-to-go gifts that everyone seems to appreciate.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the links. Great resource. I like the seed stitch potholders.


----------



## Pansy (Mar 16, 2011)

I would like to see a knitting pattern for a potholder like this one or similar. Is there such a thing ? Thanks.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

This is a great pattern to try! Is the potholder thick enough on it's own or do you line them to give more protection to the hand? If you line them what is your suggestion for filler?


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The first time I saw this pattern, it was a 14" square pillow cover that a friend had sent to my step-mother. She hadn't a clue about how to close it over the pillow! I studied it before sewing it closed and began to make potholders immediately. I've since found it elsewhere online.
> For _me_, the best potholders are made from crochet thread. I usually use Speed-Cro-Sheen (a #3 *thread*, _not_ yarn), but have also used multiple strands of thinner crochet threads.
> 
> Here are the links I've collected to other versions of it:
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Can't wait to make one :$


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> i start many tote bags like this to use as the bottom to save seaming, then i switch to a tunisian or knit pattern and away i go round and rouond. This as a potholder is the first thing I teach my newbies to make. no slip stitching no way to 'go into the wrong stich at an end' no trapezoids instead of a square.


I made one of the pot holders, but it is not my thing, I think the idea of the tote is great. Did you use a larger hook and a different yarn? Would love to see a picture if you have one.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

A nice thing about this pattern is you can use up small quantities of yarn and it puts a diagonal stripe in it. They are nice and thick and have a natural fold for holding pots. I guess that's why it's called a potholder, ya think?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

BEST potholder pattern around! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The first time I saw this pattern, it was a 14" square pillow cover that a friend had sent to my step-mother. She hadn't a clue about how to close it over the pillow! I studied it before sewing it closed and began to make potholders immediately. I've since found it elsewhere online.
> For _me_, the best potholders are made from crochet thread. I usually use Speed-Cro-Sheen (a #3 *thread*, _not_ yarn), but have also used multiple strands of thinner crochet threads.
> 
> Here are the links I've collected to other versions of it:
> ...


Thank-you for all those great links.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The first time I saw this pattern, it was a 14" square pillow cover that a friend had sent to my step-mother. She hadn't a clue about how to close it over the pillow! I studied it before sewing it closed and began to make potholders immediately. I've since found it elsewhere online.
> For _me_, the best potholders are made from crochet thread. I usually use Speed-Cro-Sheen (a #3 *thread*, _not_ yarn), but have also used multiple strands of thinner crochet threads.
> 
> Here are the links I've collected to other versions of it:
> ...


thank you Jessica for all those wonderful links


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Miltongirl said:


> This is a great pattern to try! Is the potholder thick enough on it's own or do you line them to give more protection to the hand? If you line them what is your suggestion for filler?


These "magic" potholders are thick enough if you use 100% cotton or 100% wool. Liners not needed. Neither of these melt but synthetics do so be careful not to use a synthetic or synthetic blend yarn. I prefer the cotton for its ease of washing. I


----------



## PATCHER (Dec 13, 2011)

I have used this pattern chaining 15 stitches only. Makes great 4" coasters.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you MorningStar. I can't wait to try these.


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks so much. I I'm a knitter but I'm going to learn how to do this. Potholders make great little gifts. No matter what your income is you always can use a colorful pot holder! Thanks.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

my girlfriend and I used scrap yarns to do these, they turn out so neat. didn't sew in the ends on the inside, small knots instead, made them in all sizes, like bigger ones for hot pads......


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

this pattern has been hanging around for over 47 yrs. got my first potholders when i got married that long ago. have been using this pattern for family that do not know how to crochet,including 3 Aunts in their 80's(only knit). this one and Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth have been around the block for over 50 yrs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pansy said:


> I would like to see a knitting pattern for a potholder like this one or similar. Is there such a thing ? Thanks.


Umm ... pattern? Cast on a bunch of stitches. Using circulars or double-pointed needles, pick up stitches along the bottom of the cast-on. Join. Knit round and round until it can fold into the Magic Square.

It's do-able, but hardly as easily as the crocheted version, and it wouldn't be as thick in stockinette as the crocheted version, just by virtue of the fact that crocheted single crochet uses about three times the yarn as stockinette. Perhaps worked in linen stitch? But I can't see my way to all that fiddling with dpns or circulars, when it's so easy and fast - and tried and true for many decades - in crochet.


----------



## Pansy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean, for the info but as you say it sounds rather confusing and probably not worth the effort. Seems my only option is to learn to crochet, but it has never been of any interest to me. I might try......... :-D


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

A while back this potholder pattern was posted and Jessica Jean also talked about making pillow covers with the pattern. What a great idea. I've since made 5 pairs of the potholders with kitchen cotton yarn. Love doing them and have given 3 pairs away as little gifts--people love them! I have some burgundy acrylic yarn to make pillow covers and a throw for the living room but haven't started them yet. So many projects to do and I have yarn stashed in every nook and cranny in my 2 bedroom apt. Sigh. Well, that's another story I guess. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mitered-hot-pads

This one is knitted I never made it.
But I have to say I had fun doing the crochet one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmann said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mitered-hot-pads
> 
> This one is knitted I never made it.
> But I have to say I had fun doing the crochet one.


I probably won't be doing it, just because of the word 'sewn' on the Ravelry page. "It is quite amazing that a 4 (6) inch tube can be *sewn* into a perfect, flat square." Other than that, it's easier than what I imagined earlier.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I just made the pot holder into a purse, was going for the tote, but decided to do this instead.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> Well I just made the pot holder into a purse, was going for the tote, but decided to do this instead.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Pansy (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job !


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great patten. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Patti Roberts (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, I've been reading post from you all for some time now. I'm not an accomplished knitter, but do enjoy it.

anyway,I have had this potholder a friend gave me probably 30 years ago and I've always wondered how it was made. Thank you. I will endeavor to make one...I crochet very little...

Thank you so much.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Patti Roberts said:


> Hi, I've been reading post from you all for some time now. I'm not an accomplished knitter, but do enjoy it.
> 
> anyway,I have had this potholder a friend gave me probably 30 years ago and I've always wondered how it was made. Thank you. I will endeavor to make one...I crochet very little...
> 
> Thank you so much.


Welcome to Knitting Paradise!
Since this pattern uses just chain and single crochet, even someone who'crochets very little' should be able to make it.

Enjoy!


----------



## jlewis001 (Jan 7, 2014)

What type of yarn did you use for the pot holder?
Thanks


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

jlewis001 said:


> What type of yarn did you use for the pot holder?
> Thanks


Pot holder should be made with a natural yarn (cotton or wool). I use the pot holder under my plants so I won't get a water stain on my furniture. In that case any yarn would work even acrylic. At least I didn't have any problems with the acrylic yarn for protecting the furniture.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The reason why we use a natural yarn because a pot holder can get hot. Acrylic yarns has a decency to melt or can cause a fire when it gets a hot.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

My grandmother taught me to crochet these with Aunt Lydia's Rug Yarn. I haven't made any in a while, thanks for the idea.

Thank you Jessica-Jean for the links.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The first time I saw this pattern, it was a 14" square pillow cover that a friend had sent to my step-mother. She hadn't a clue about how to close it over the pillow! I studied it before sewing it closed and began to make potholders immediately. I've since found it elsewhere online.
> For _me_, the best potholders are made from crochet thread. I usually use Speed-Cro-Sheen (a #3 *thread*, _not_ yarn), but have also used multiple strands of thinner crochet threads.
> 
> Here are the links I've collected to other versions of it:
> ...


Jessica-Jean: Thanks so much for the list of similar patterns. I had all but one, so am happy to get that now.

OP: These are such fun to make, and go so quickly at the various charity bazaars. The church is always asking several of us crochet folks to make bunches. 

Thanks, so much!!
Marge


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

This is a great pattern and makes a nice thick pot holder. Haven't burned my hand once since I started using mine.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------

